# Was geht eigentlich mit dem Granite Chief?



## TI200 (20. Juni 2011)

Hi,

es ist ja ein All Mountain, aber was geht wirklich damit zu fahren, bzw. für was ist es freigegeben? 
Ich hab ein 09er GC und fahr damit fast nur XC und Touren, weil es hier kaum was anderes gibt. Letztens stand ich damit allerdings vor einem Drop von ca. 1m Höhe und hab mich gefragt, ob das Rad sowas auch mitmacht, hab es dann aber sein gelassen. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Juni 2011)

Einen Meter ins Flache machte sogar mein altes Stumpi mit 100mm mit . Es ächzte zwar und schmerzte in den Handgelenken, aber es ging. Die Räder halten meist viel mehr aus als man ihnen zutraut, bzw. die Fahrkünste zulassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TI200 (21. Juni 2011)

Ja sicher kann und würde das gutgehen, allerdings kann man einen Downhiller bestimmt auch bei sowas verbiegen  Kommt immer drauf an wie man landet. Bei dem Drop landet man nicht im Flat, sondern es geht schön steil weiter Bergab. In den Alpen gibt es doch bestimmt auch Trails wo es solche Absätze gibt.
Mich würde nur interessieren, was für Belastungen eigentlich eingeplant sind bei dem All Mountain. Irgendwie ist der Begriff mir etwas zu schwammig, bei Enduro kann man sich schon mehr vorstellen.


----------



## -MIK- (22. Juni 2011)

140mm, früher ist man damit DH gefahren.  Stell die Gabel und den Dämpfer progressiv ein, vielleicht noch n bissel weniger SAG und dann Feuer frei. Die Gabel oder der Dämpfer sollten halt nicht durchschlagen wenn Du einen größeren Drop springst.

Setz Dich mal auf ein DH Bike von Gee Atherton oder Steave Pete, da denkst Du sitzt auf nem Hardtail. Die haben die Dinger für DH Bike Verhältnisse knochen hart abgestimmt, die Springen aber auch xxm hoch.


----------

